# ISO: /////ALPINE 6399 3-way speakers



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Would really like to find a pair of Alpine 6399 speakers for my 1970 GMC truck stereo build. I currently have 6.5" Hybrid Audio Tech mid bass drivers in the doors, and a pair of old school Alpine 6010 tweeters on the dash...along with two 8" Bazooka subs behind the seat. Power for the mids and tweeters come from a JL 450/4v2, and the subs are powered by an old school Alpine 3539 amp.
I just picked up an Alpine 3331 EQ, and swapped out the Coustic XM-3 cross-over I was using.
Trying to do an all Alpine setup if I can. HU is still the Kenwood I bought a couple years ago, but I'm thinking of installing my Alpine IVA-D310.

If anyone has a pair of LNIB ALPINE 6399's, please PM me on here, and let me know. Thanks!
*Picture was shared from a member of a group on FB*


----------



## vinceweltz9 (1 mo ago)

Extended Power said:


> Would really like to find a pair of Alpine 6399 speakers for my 1970 GMC truck stereo build. I currently have 6.5" Hybrid Audio Tech mid bass drivers in the doors, and a pair of old school Alpine 6010 tweeters on the dash...along with two 8" Bazooka subs behind the seat. Power for the mids and tweeters come from a JL 450/4v2, and the subs are powered by an old school Alpine 3539 amp. I just picked up an Alpine 3331 EQ, and swapped out the Coustic XM-3 cross-over I was using. Trying to do an all Alpine setup if I can. HU is still the Kenwood I bought a couple years ago, but I'm thinking of installing my Alpine IVA-D310. If anyone has a pair of LNIB ALPINE 6399's, please PM me on here, and let me know. Thanks! *Picture was shared from a member of a group on FB*
> View attachment 326533
> View attachment 326534


 I got a pair 6399


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

vinceweltz9 said:


> I got a pair 6399


Scammer!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

